# Freebie: Microsoft Flight simulator X



## bandook916

i take it


----------



## Decivox

Decivox


----------



## bdattilo

bdattilo


----------



## igob8a

igob8a

Thanks









I have 2004, and really want X


----------



## CorporalAris

CorporalAris


----------



## Rolandooo

Rolandooo

I doubt I will win, but its worth a try







Thanks


----------



## Dark-Asylum

im in, please


----------



## kingsnake2

im too late arent i.....


----------



## GI_Manny

always wanted to try it, im in


----------



## xdaseinx

me too, xdaseinx


----------



## ssgwright

SSGWright

did I mention how good you look today?


----------



## PiratesRule

PiratesRule


----------



## h33b

A great game, I love my copy, especially with my Saitek X-52's


----------



## leakyfaucet

Newbie here, I'm in!

leakyfaucet


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

G|F.E.A.D|Killa


----------



## dr4gon

dr4gon. count me in, I've loved all of the series since starting in 95, just never got the chance to pick this up


----------



## RSXHiTMAN

this game is really demanding, more demanding then crysis imo (dont include me)


----------



## puzzledazn

I'm in... always wanted to try it out. Thanks for sharing with OC.


----------



## zorpnic

I'd like to try this game out. Please include me. Thanks.

zorpnic


----------



## silverwing

silverwing


----------



## grumpyMutant

Been wanting to get this, so I'm in!

grumpyMutant


----------



## R3ap3R

- R3ap3R


----------



## ThePope

ThePope, checking in.


----------



## biftek

biftek

i'm in


----------



## 0rion

0rion, checking in

Nice freebie, thanks for the offer!


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Heedehcheenuh


----------



## FredKang

Might as well try, so I'd like in too. Thanks!


----------



## MrSpock2002

I'm in!


----------



## neonlazer

im in!..i actually want this game!


----------



## BxAlbo1

BxAlbo1


----------



## xShiFTx

xShiFTx I'm in please. Haven't played FS since 2000 haha!


----------



## Dylan

I have a few more games to give away after this one is done


----------



## Chozart

chozart reporting


----------



## McStuff

McStuff


----------



## GodofGrunts

GodofGrunts


----------



## Delphi

Delphi

Im in


----------



## wudaddy

Wudaddy


----------



## 3xtr3m3

3xtr3m3


----------



## Locool676

locool676


----------



## Krud

i am so in! nice give away!!


----------



## lemans81

I am in


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

[FDG]Explosion Please!!!!


----------



## CravinR1

CravinR1

I hope I win, I've been dieing to play this


----------



## HappyVirus

HappyVirus wants it


----------



## Offspring2099

Count me in


----------



## rsfkevski

RsfKevSki

Thanks for the Freeeebie!


----------



## NOT

Not


----------



## Mad Bomber

Sweet sounds good to me


----------



## VCheeZ

VCheeZ.


----------



## 1337guy

Me please.
1337guy


----------



## will25u

will25u


----------



## Stephen Chan

sweet! I'm in.

Stephen Chan


----------



## Koffee

this game reminds me of it back in the day on win95 lol.


----------



## danm

Danm
Im in


----------



## Black Light

Black Light


----------



## brown bird

brown bird


----------



## Duckydude

Duckydude

I love the Flight Simulator games, I haven't been able to pick this one up yet.


----------



## whitt_flunky

whitt_flunky


----------



## Monster34

Monster 34 will gladly take a chance.


----------



## Outcasst

Has the game already been activated on your hardware?


----------



## japan1

japan1


----------



## Mmansueto

mmansueto.


----------



## dubz

dubz


----------



## Perry

Perry


----------



## Dolo001

Dolo001


----------



## Jeez

Jeez


----------



## Compaddict

Compaddict


----------



## Nyne7lac

nyne7lac

that's me!


----------



## WhatIsChazaq

WhatIsChazaq


----------



## Aura

He can read our names, can't he?









Nevertheless, Aura will take this off your hands.


----------



## ignite

Haven't tried Flight Sim since the mid 90's. Was always a fun Sim.

Count me in!


----------



## dralb

The doctor


----------



## jeffries7

Yes please i'd like that copy!!!


----------



## jdub01984

jdub01984

I'm in. Also you should disqualify everyone who just posted I'm in and didn't post their names. Teach them to follow directions.


----------



## Steve-0

Steve-0


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Zealotki11er

600 Post Woot!!


----------



## gobalr

gobalr


----------



## Armadi110

, yes plz, count me in


----------



## Evostance

Evostance


----------



## dualhYbrid

Dualhybrid


----------



## Zigee

Zigee wants in!


----------



## wire

wire


----------



## Nolander

Nolander


----------



## LegendaryC

LegendaryC


----------



## blade19

blade19


----------



## mechtech

mechtech


----------



## Sistum Id

Count me in, Sistum Id


----------



## addies

Addies


----------



## JCJP

JCJP

I love your avatar + rep


----------



## fishman78

Fishman78 for the win!


----------



## eracerx

eracerx


----------



## daarabsway

I love that game! Im In! Jabs


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Bitemarks and bloodstains


----------



## Dar_T

Dar_T


----------



## lsclincoln

lsclincoln


----------



## Puckbandit35

puckbandit35


----------



## ESS_Eisenkreuz

ME!! ESS_Eisenkreuz

I have never even played this game...


----------



## Astroz

Astroz definately in for his Stepdad (Who is a pilot =) )


----------



## Cerberus

Cerberus


----------



## dieanotherday

Me want! 
I have joystick and card just no game







.


----------



## Dylan

i changed it a bit , when we reach 150 possible people , i will run the numbers through randomized and find the winner


----------



## ImmortalKenny

I'm in!


----------



## fjabad

fjabad


----------



## mth91

mth91


----------



## Criswell

Criswell


----------



## SerenityKill3r

SerenityKill3r


----------



## intelfan

intelfan


----------



## yomama9388

yomama9388 wants in


----------



## tat2monsta

tat2monsta


----------



## Speedma11229

Speedma11229, i wanna see whats the difference with this and Microsoft flight simulator 98 lol, i liked that game


----------



## Emmanuel

Emmanuel
Big flight simulator fan and I would get it for a friend who loves flight sims as well.


----------



## legoman786

legoman786

I'm IN!!!


----------



## Marlaman

Marlaman

Very generous and cool giveaway mate!


----------



## GA_SLI

nice, add me to the list


----------



## Havegooda

I'd like to be in







#116 baby.

~Gooda~


----------



## redsunx

redsunx

I am in!


----------



## Humming Bird

Humming Bird
^-I'm innn


----------



## bshan87

Im in!


----------



## k-dogg

k-dogg

thanks for the giveaway offer!


----------



## MasterShake

MasterShake
I'm In


----------



## Dylan

30 spots left!


----------



## Tyrker

Tyrker


----------



## KSIMP88

Oh boy, more games of chance.

KSIMP88
PM me if I win plz.


----------



## GPA_Voltaire

GPA_Voltaire


----------



## arekieh

arekieh

this game is awesome, my friend plays it all the time


----------



## Bakes

I'll take it


----------



## talntid

Talntid


----------



## dranom

dranom
im in!


----------



## Arganius

Woot woot im in!


----------



## RoadRashed

RoadRashed

I need something to occupy my Saitek X-52 that's been gathering dust since I quit playing Battefield 2... Pick me!


----------



## mortimersnerd

Mortimersnerd...


----------



## nategr8ns

nategr8ns is in!!!
I need a FS newer than '98


----------



## -=R00bin=-

-=R00bin=-


----------



## Refresh

Refresh is in


----------



## MemorexKid

Wow. I'm in


----------



## C-bro

C-bro

I still play FS 2000 off and on!


----------



## The Fury

The Fury


----------



## skip-br

skip-br

Am I eligible?


----------



## theemonopolyguy

theemonopolyguy

count me in please =]


----------



## Linuxrules10

Linuxrules10

I need to expand my games collection and the old FS2000 Was great so FS X has to be good!


----------



## xypex982

Im in, I never got to play x and want to try it out on my c2d, and try it if I get an 8800


----------



## Indignity

Oh kewl, I haven't played FS forever..

Please count me in


----------



## TheCh3F

TheCh3f - nice freebie!!!!!


----------



## nitrousflash

Nitrousflash.


----------



## Pegasus

me plz xD


----------



## XFreeRollerX

XFREE ROLLER X

XFreeRollerX

OMG ! Post 147 lol barely made it!


----------



## Xero.

I'm in.


----------



## stumped

i'm in


----------



## stanglx302

Last one in???


----------



## CravinR1

randomize winner = cravinr1 (the Ace of c64 fame who loves flight sims?)


----------



## igob8a

Choose the winner plex
I want it


----------



## R3ap3R

The OP isn't on, probably have to wait until tommorow


----------



## chailvr

chailvr


----------



## KSIMP88

realize some people posted twice.
Anyone remember Flight Simulator 4.0??

Screenshot from web:


----------



## Dylan

from this point , no more names will be accepted









ill run the randomize later tonight ... and ship the game out next week


----------



## PigLetPInk

grrrr I missed it!: (


----------



## Dylan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


VCheeZ.


WINNER

VCheeZ !


----------



## The Fury

Congrats VCheeZ!


----------



## TheGimpMan

Nice one!


----------



## Chozart

Congrats


----------



## nategr8ns

congratz (I guess







)


----------



## whitefro

whitefro


----------



## VCheeZ

w00t!!! Me wins! Thanks to all who made this possible! I wish I had enough reps to start threads in for sale/freebies...I have oodles of games and gear to get rid of! (shop owner







)


----------



## 1337guy

VcheeZ you can start a freebie thread with 10 Reps i think.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VCheeZ* 
w00t!!! Me wins! Thanks to all who made this possible! I wish I had enough reps to start threads in for sale/freebies...I have oodles of games and gear to get rid of! (shop owner







)

Umm no,
U need 0 rep to start a freebie


----------



## 1337guy

^you are late my friend!its done!..over!..


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


Umm no,
U need 0 rep to start a freebie


I think you need 10.


----------



## Starholdest

Starholdest


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

guys its over you need to read the entire thread before posting in something like this.


----------

